# 522 monthly fee confusion



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Dish and the lady there said that I could lease a 522 (I have a 721 now) for $100 up front and an additional $10 per month in fees. I was under the assumption that the DVR fee was waived if the unit was connected to a phone line?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

duplicate post


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The access fee is waived if you connect it to a phone line. The additional receiver fee is not if you add it to the existing 721 on your account. Neither is the dvr fee if you carry anything less in programming than AEP. 

dvr fee if no AEP = 4.98
additional receiver fee = 4.99 for the 721 if you keep it on your bill. 
------------------------------
$9.97 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. The 522 has a lease fee of 5.00 and it will become your main receiver . If you get locals with your programming then the locals will not cost you anything. The lease fee is included in your programming pack.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Mike, there's an edit button for a reason. Edit it. Don't double-post it. And your information isn't totally accurate.

Here is how it breaks down. First, assuming you keep the 721 with the 522.

522 Tuner 1: $0.00/month (One receiver included in package price)
522 Tuner 2: $4.99/month Additional Receiver Fee (Waived if 522 continuously connected to home phone line)
522 DVR: $4.98/month DVR Fee (Waived ONLY if you have America's Everything Pak)
721: $5.00/month Additional Receiver Fee

If you get rid of the of the 721, it would simply be:

522 Tuner 1: $0.00/month (One receiver included in package price)
522 Tuner 2: $4.99/month Additional Receiver Fee (Waived if 522 continuously connected to home phone line)
522 DVR: $4.98/month DVR Fee (Waived ONLY if you have America's Everything Pak)

Those are in addition to the programming costs which would remain the same.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Mike, there's an edit button for a reason. Edit it. Don't double-post it. And your information isn't totally accurate.
> 
> Here is how it breaks down. First, assuming you keep the 721 with the 522.
> (snip)


Thanks for the info, Mike. I kinda figured the csr didn't know what she was talking about. 

I would also assume that I could drop the extended warranty fee since it wouldn't be needed with a leased 522? Currently I pay $1.99/mo. for the 721 warranty.

Would the 522 I get be a refurbished one?

I am thinking about replacing my 721, but I am still not convinced that the 522 is less bug riddled. Also, I don't really care about driving 2 TVs, I just want less bugs in my software!


----------



## Barrysb (Jul 16, 2004)

Now I'm confused. I only have a 522 and it's always connected to a phone line. I do not subscribe to AEP. I'm paying $4.98/month for a DVR Service Fee and $5.00/month for leasing the receiver. Is this right or am I paying more than I should?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Barrysb said:


> Now I'm confused. I only have a 522 and it's always connected to a phone line. I do not subscribe to AEP. I'm paying $4.98/month for a DVR Service Fee and $5.00/month for leasing the receiver. Is this right or am I paying more than I should?


You're paying what the csr on the phone told me today -- right or wrong, I dunno.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> Thanks for the info, Mike. I kinda figured the csr didn't know what she was talking about.
> 
> I would also assume that I could drop the extended warranty fee since it wouldn't be needed with a leased 522? Currently I pay $1.99/mo. for the 721 warranty.
> 
> ...


 If you are getting rid of the 721, then the leased 522 would be under warrenty from Dish and you wouldn't need the additional warrenty. Remember though that the dish , lnb cabeling etc will not be covered if you drop the extended warrenty. Once you drop it you can't get the 1.99 price anymore . You will have to add the 5.99 warrenty if you have problems with anything dish , lnb related. You can drop it once you get everything is fixed.

As far as the 522 being bug ridden, I think that most of the bugs are worked out now. The 721 was once a good platform and I had 3 of them. The 522 /625/942 are all based on the same platform and is the future of Dish's receivers. The 721/921 is a dead platform. I have 2 942 hd dvrs now on my main account , and on my second account for my Mom and Dad , they have the 625 dvr. IF you are using it in single mode and not dual , it should operate like the 721 except you will have name based recording. This will take some getting used to if you have only used a 921. One hint ; Don't use dishpasses for regular timers are you will get a hundred timers created from all of the satellite channels.

I think you will like the 522 and once they start upgrading toward mpeg4 ,Dish will have to replace your leased receiver so you will be good to go. I love the 522/625/942 dvrs and it is like night and day compared to the old 721/921 dvrs. I have leased a 522 and it worked just fine after a few software updates. I eventually replaced it with another 942 after I got a second hd tv.

Goodluck.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

chaddux said:


> Mike, there's an edit button for a reason. Edit it. Don't double-post it. And your information isn't totally accurate.
> 
> Here is how it breaks down. First, assuming you keep the 721 with the 522.
> 
> ...


 You know I had a leased 522 on my account with my 942 receiver that I owned and I still got charged a 5.00 lease fee in addition to my 942 additional receiver fee. The locals were considered free with the account. As far as my 1 cent screwup on the dvr fee, I beg your humble pardon Chaddux. I also screwed up by double posting and have since deleted the mistake. I hope this meets with your approval . Glad your not in the religion business , I would hate to have to come to you for forgiveness.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> If you are getting rid of the 721, then the leased 522 would be under warrenty from Dish and you wouldn't need the additional warrenty. Remember though that the dish , lnb cabeling etc will not be covered if you drop the extended warrenty. Once you drop it you can't get the 1.99 price anymore . You will have to add the 5.99 warrenty if you have problems with anything dish , lnb related. You can drop it once you get everything is fixed.


So, I would assume that the lease fee covers anything that goes wrong with the 522 for as long as I am leasing it, as opposed to just the initial year?

My dish/cabeling are fine and I seriously doubt anything will go bad there -- I'll take my chances.



> One hint ; Don't use dishpasses for regular timers are you will get a hundred timers created from all of the satellite channels.


So, you can't tell it to ignore certain channels? Sort of like when you do a search for a particular show title and you get a crapload of results that include all the PPV channels and can't skip them. 



> I think you will like the 522 and once they start upgrading toward mpeg4 ,Dish will have to replace your leased receiver so you will be good to go.


I wonder if that's the case, though. They may pull some more "upgrade" crap and get another $100 out of me.


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

New customers pay $5 less a month when leasing the 522 than existing customers, even if the 522 is their only receiver. You can look at this as the locals are free or the lease is free. Officially, Dish is calling it a special new customer promotion where the lease for the first receiver is included with basic service. Personally, this makes no business sense to me as it encourages customers to hop from one TV programing service provider to another. Just look at the wonders this silly strategy has worked for the banking industry.

Dish warrants against manufacturing defects, but the customer pays shipping after the first 90 days. The theory for this is it is not Dish’s fault customer like to live far from Colorado. Of course you can purchase an addition warranty to cover this shipping if you want. Acts of God are not defined in the warranty, but judging from Dish’s response to Katrina, I think you will be okay.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

the_bear said:


> Dish warrants against manufacturing defects, but the customer pays shipping after the first 90 days. The theory for this is it is not Dish's fault customer like to live far from Colorado. Of course you can purchase an addition warranty to cover this shipping if you want. Acts of God are not defined in the warranty, but judging from Dish's response to Katrina, I think you will be okay.


So am I to understand that even though I'm LEASING one of their used 522s I still have to pay an extended warranty fee? This makes no sense to me at all.

The cable company would just come out and fix the cable box or replace it, AFAIK. I hate cable (it was always my fault their crappy service didn't work right, never theirs) and have been a Dish customer for over 3 years, but I don't like being raked over the coals just because I'm an existing sub. I sure miss my C-band dish. and its programming prices.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You can set your dish pass to just one channels under options, set channel. Most of my timers I created for shows I watch each week , I have set for new episodes or Mon - Fri on soaps for the wife. Movies I set up as once only. Dish passes I do have I have for shows that haven't premeired yet this season like "That '70s show." I have it set up for just my local Fox station. When I first set up dish passes last spring , I don't think it was an option for set channel . Either way , you will learn to do name based recording just fine. IT is so much better than time based like the 721/921s.

As far as the warrenty, they should fix anything with the 522 while you have it leased . If they don't you can add the warrenty protection for like 5.99 and then drop it when your problem is solved. It also pays for a Dish tech to come out for 29.99 instead of 99.99 when you don't have the warrenty. Hopefully you won't have to use it , but if you do then you can easily add it on the website.

I have had to ship back to Dish, over the 9 years with them, several receivers when they go bad , so the extended 1.99 warrenty has helped me over the years. The shipping and handeling is free too. OF course it won't apply to the leased 522.

Go ahead and lease the receiver. There should be no commitment so if you don't want to keep it you can ship it back. I did when I bought my second 942.

IF you don't want to lease you can buy it from websites like www.dishdepot.com. Mark will let you trade in your 721 towards credit toward the new 522 or 625 you buy. If you live outside of the state of Florida , there is NO TAX on anything on the sale & shipping is free too. Mark is great to work with and I have done all my upgrades through him over the years on new purchased receivers. Can't say enough about Mark or his website.

www.dishdepot.com


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> You can set your dish pass to just one channels under options, set channel.
> 
> {snip}
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the useful info, Mike!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Your welcome Bogey62.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

I'm still looking at my options for upgrading and even with what's been posted, I'm still confused. Have we cleared up if the lease fee is or isn't included with the "package" price for an existing customer upgrading 2 "owned" receivers to a 522/625? 

I understand that the 2nd receiver fee "disappears" assuming you plug the receiver into the phone line, and the DVR fee is there no matter what if you don't have AEP, but would the total monthly damage cost me the same I'm paying now (37.99/AT120+8.99/locals+supers+whatever fees), or is it $5.00 more a month since I'm now leasing a receiver?


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

From what I understand at least per csr was $5 DVR fee and $5 Lease Fee.


----------



## sminnick42 (Oct 4, 2005)

catnap1972 said:


> I'm still looking at my options for upgrading and even with what's been posted, I'm still confused. Have we cleared up if the lease fee is or isn't included with the "package" price for an existing customer upgrading 2 "owned" receivers to a 522/625?
> 
> I understand that the 2nd receiver fee "disappears" assuming you plug the receiver into the phone line, and the DVR fee is there no matter what if you don't have AEP, but would the total monthly damage cost me the same I'm paying now (37.99/AT120+8.99/locals+supers+whatever fees), or is it $5.00 more a month since I'm now leasing a receiver?


If you do the dishin it up promo for the 522 then you would be leasing the receiver. It's 5 dollars to lease...if you get rid of both your existing receivers, then the monthly fees will be 5 dollar lease, plus 4.98 dvr fee. (unless you have AEP). So your bill will probably just go up 4.99. (the dvr fee, plus a penny, cause the 5 dollar lease fee will replace your additional outlet fee you have now that is 4.99).


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

the_bear said:


> Dish warrants against manufacturing defects, but the customer pays shipping after the first 90 days. The theory for this is it is not Dish's fault customer like to live far from Colorado.


They waived the $13.95 shipping fee to return my 522 because I was so thorough in trying to determine the problem (No range on the UHF remote). But it gets shipped to El Paso...I couldn't pass it to my neighbor who works at the Dish head office. But at least they make it very easy to exchange the receiver.


----------

